# ash steep



## Simbelmyne89

Hola, ¿alguien me podría decir el significado de "Ash steep" en esta frase?

*Incl. 3-phase motor, 400V. Ash steep incl. flange. Expands 250 mm from the boiler side.

*Muchas gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

You forgot to say what this is for. Is it for a biomass boiler?


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Yes, it is. ^^


----------



## pops91710

¡Caramba! Estoy en una pérdida total y absoluta en cuanto a lo que podría significar *Ash Steep*. He investigado en la internet por muchas horas y nomás salió un solo sitio que utiliza el término, y no tienen ni siquiera un dibujo o un diagrama de la cosa. Tampoco explican lo que hace ni lo que significa. _*Ash Steep*_ en la lista tiene un número de referencia que no se muestra en el diagrama de la caldera. http://www.forestenergysystems.com/images/pdfs/Osby-P500.pdf
¿Puedes pasarnos más contexto, o un enlace a un PDF de la caldera/empresa? Me pregunto que si “steep” quiere decir _remojar_? ¿Remojo de cenizas/remojador….? Lo siento mucho...


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Pues precisamente todo lo que me llega para traducir de calderas es de esa empresa de Suecia. Espera que te copio alguna otra frase donde me sale :

*External ash auger type U, 1:st screw incl. motor, L=3000mm. -->1:st external screw with connection for ash steep from internal ash auger.

Foundation P500-20 --> H=600mm. Required when using external ash augers and ash steep. Delivered separatly.*


----------



## pops91710

Me sigo regresando al la posibilidad que tiene algo que hacer con la refrigeración de las cenizas para evitar la combustión espontánea afuera de la caja de combustión. Es pura especulación.

Título: *UNA CENTRAL CON REFRIGERADOR DE CENIZAS CON TRANSPORTADOR DE TORNILLO HELICOIDAL.*

Resumen: *UNA CENTRAL CON REFRIGERADOR DE CENIZAS CON TRANSPORTADOR DE TORNILLO HELICOIDAL. UNA CENTRAL, POR EJEMPLO, DEL TIPO PFBC, CON UN REFRIGERADOR (50) PARA ENFRIAR LAS CENIZAS PROCEDENTES DEL CICLON (14) Y/O UN LECHO FLUIDIZADO (26). EL REFRIGERADOR (50) COMPRENDE UN CILINDRO (52) CON UN TORNILLO HELICOIDAL DE TRANSPORTE (54) QUE TRANSPORTA LAS CENIZAS (92) POR EL CILINDRO (52). EL TORNILLO HELICOIDAL DE TRANSPORTE (54) TIENE UN EJE TUBULAR (70) QUE ES ATRAVESADO POR AGUA DE REFRIGERACION. EL CILINDRO (52) PUEDE REFRIGERARSE POR AIRE O POR AGUA. EN EL FONDO DEL CILINDRO (52) SE HAN PREVISTO UNO O VARIOS DISPOSITIVOS DE FLUIDIZACION (34), QUE MANTIENEN LAS CENIZAS (92) EN EL CILINDRO (52) EN ESTADO FLUIDIZADO, DE MODO QUE SE LOGRE UN BUEN CONTACTO Y UNA TRANSFERENCIA TERMICA EFECTIVA PARA ENFRIAR LAS SUPERFICIES DEL EJE (70) Y EL CILINDRO (52). LA FLUIDIZACION TAMBIEN REDUCE LA TENDENCIA DE LAS CENIZAS A FORMAR UNA CAPA TERMOAISLANTE EN EL INTERIOR DEL CILINDRO (52) QUE REDUCE LA CAPACIDAD DE REFRIGERACION.*
http://patentados.com/invento/una-c...de-cenizas-con-transportador-de-tornillo.html

Check your PM inbox.


----------



## k-in-sc

A "steep" would have to be a "soak," as you said before, assuming the part is named correctly. The refrigeration might be optional. The best thing is to ask.


----------



## pops91710

k-in-sc said:


> A "steep" would have to be a "soak," as you said before, assuming the part is named correctly. The refrigeration might be optional. The best thing is to ask.



I have! This darn thing is not going to beat me! I emailed an Osby distributor in Arizona, and receipt was confirmed. Using my background in HVAC refrigeration, maybe I can entice some information out of them.

Yes, at first I thought maybe they meant step. But her source is different slightly and with the same spelling. I am counting that as a sign it is not a duplicated error.


----------



## k-in-sc

Your dedication is admirable, but if the client can't communicate what it is they want translated, that right there is a problem.


----------



## pops91710

I cannot disagree with that. I will confess I have no idea how they hand these translation assignments out, or if there is a 'middle-man'. It would seem to me that some technical advisor from the client's business would be included in the loop for mechanical explanations for translation assistance, especially for those not experienced in the technical or mechanical field. Having seen some of these translations that have come down the pike, you have to wonder how they get business done as well as they do.


----------



## k-in-sc

The ones that start with non-native English are the worst. At least give the poor Spanish translator something decent to work from, not to mention the English-speaking customers the original translation was intended for.


----------



## pops91710

El *ash steep* es un componente opcional que se agrega a la removedor de cenizas actual. Hay una caja de filtro en la parte final de la sección externa existente. Es un filtro de aire que separa el polvo volante de las cenizas. Bajo esa caja de filtro las cenizas caen en la caja del *ash steep* que consiste de un tubo con un tornillo helicoidal que lleva las cenizas a través del tubo hasta el punto de descarga final. ¿Cómo se la traduciría esto? no tengo ni la menor idea.

Según el representante de la empresa, es un término nuevo y solo para las calderas biomas. Por eso no encontramos nada.


----------



## Simbelmyne89

Se lo acabo de mandar a mi cliente, a ver si a el le suena de algo 

thank you so much ^^


----------



## pops91710

Mi intento "estip de cenizas" o "steep de cenizas". Creo que es la única opción. transportador de ceniza opcional o transportador y descargador de cenizas....


----------



## Simbelmyne89

esto es lo que me dice mi cliente

_Supongo que todo esto no es más que un recuperador de polvo (ciclón) de los gases de combustión,(se llaman inquemados) que se sitúa a la salida de la chimenea de la caldera y que mediante el tornillo sin fin oportuno, lo saca al contenedor de las cenizas.


_Así que más o menos lo que has dicho tu...seguimos sin tener nombre jaja, deberíamos proponer uno y pedir copyright jaja


----------



## k-in-sc

Why is it called a "steep" if nothing steeps?


----------



## pops91710

He had no answer for that. I mentioned to him I thought it might have that connotation, but he said it was just a new term. I guess if you want to make up a new term, it does not have to have any sensible connection to what it does. It's a good thing we share some related vocational backgrounds and he was familiar with my union because I  "snowed" him a_ little_ to get the info.  (There is no devil icon).


----------



## k-in-sc

Well, good for you for tracking it down. 
We do need more emoticons! On MSN (6) is a devil face.


----------



## pops91710

The hell you say!


----------



## k-in-sc

Wow, scary! Hang on to that thing --Halloween's coming


----------



## pops91710

Stolen from Yahoo email


----------

